# Disable Microsoft Office Genuine Advantage Notification



## mamadawn (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi there,

My office recently installed Microsoft Office 2007 on my XP Professional version 2002 service pack 3 computer. After the updates were installed which included the MS Office Genuine Advantage Search Tool I now get frequent messages saying that my new company version on office is not authentic and that I need to purchase another copy to make this go away. This indeed is not the case. And I've read that there is a glitch in this search tool that will do this. I have also read about different Hacks I can do to fool the program to make it think it is really real and quit sending me these annoying messages. The problem is I can't make it past step 3. Here are the instructions followed by my problem...
------------------------------------------------------------------------
We can remove OGA notification by disabling OGAAddin.dll from loading when we start Office applications. OGAAddin.dll file shows the notification and removing this will stop such notifications from appearing. This below hack will make Windows think that KB949810 is properly installed and it will not prompt you for further installation.

1.Go to Start >> Run >> Type regedit in the box and hit Enter 
2.This will open Registry Editor window, press Ctrl+F to open search box 
3.Type OGAAddin.connect in the serach box to find this registry key 
4.Once found, Right click on Load behaviour and select Modify option 
5.Edit and change the value from 3 to 0 
6.Repeat this process for each and every instances of OGAAddin.connect key 
You are done. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Step three says to right click on Load Behaviour...I'm not for sure what this is. All I see in the right pane is this: an icon with a lowercase ab and the words (default) after it under the Name column. Under the Type coloumn it says REG_SZ and under Data it says OGAAddin.Connect. So when I right click on ab(Default) it gives me the options to Modify, Modify Binary Data or Delte. When I click Modify it comes up with an "Edit String" dialouge box. In the Value name box it's blank. In the Value data box it says OGAAddin.Connect. I don't see where there is a 3 that I can change to a 0.

Please help! I'd really rather work around this then to be prompted to re-install the search tool in the future after I've deleted it.

Thank you! You folks rock!


----------

